# Abu-Dhabi package offer. Is this good? HELP!



## SIOPGuy

Hello everyone, I have been offered a university English teaching position in AD. 
I have a Master's Degree in TESL and 2 years of experience. I am single with no dependents. I have been given 5 working days to decide if their terms are acceptable and one day has already passed so please give me some feedback quickly! 

The package is as follows:

SALARY

Total salary of AED 16,000/Month (Sixteen Thousand Dirhams only) divided as follows:
Basic Salary: AED 15,000/Month
Transportation: AED 600/Month
Utilities: AED 400/Month

ALLOWANCES

Furnished one bedroom accommodation will be provided to you at the university's residential premises.

Annual return ticket for yourself, spouse and three dependent children in Economy class, up to a maximum amount of AED 18,000/- from and to the nearest airport to your residence in the country of origin as to be stated in the contract.

Health Insurance for yourself, spouse and up to three dependent children.

END OF SERVICE PAYMENT

Upon completing one full year of service. The payment will be at the rate of one month basic salary for each year of service completed, plus a prorated amount for part of a year.

So... what do you think? Should I negotiate this? Is there something I should ask for that they left out?


----------



## SIOPGuy

I am NOT an expat in China by the way. I can't fix it til I have five posts either.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would suggest that you should be getting at least 1/3 more then your salary at home, minus the medical, accomodations, plane ticket, etc. 

Seems low but overall expat professors do not get paid so well.


----------



## YazeedSaliba

I am living in Abu Dhabi till 10 years and doing job in a reputed company. A company provide a very good package and also giving some residential offers like house rent, light bills, school fees ect. So according to me, there are so many companies providing this type of offers in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## junkymoe

You're getting a furnished apartment in Abu Dhabi. That alone translates to about 12,000 a month or so.

you're getting a good deal, hope you accepted the offer.


----------

